# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  French Toast in 10 minutes

## Chark

Need: 

2-3 eggs
1 tbsp milk or almond milk 
1/2 tbsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla extract 
2-3 slices EZEKIEL bread (frozen no preservative grain bread found in healthy aisle)

Mix all ingredients. Coat bread both sides in mixture. Grease skillet with PAM, butter, or olive oil 
and cook both sides until golden brown. 

Once complete I like topping with butter and my choice of sugar free syrup. My girlfriend is a type 1 diabetic who loves French toast and has since frequently requested I make her this after I first introduced it to her. 

I just ballpark the amount of milk/cinnamon/vanilla extract

----------


## JaneDoe

great!!!

----------

